# [install]Fake raid (ou pas?)

## niixa

Bonjour, je vien d'avoir mon pc portable msi gx 660 R et je souhaite installer gentoo en raid0( je suis contient des risques) mais j'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas si je suis en raid logiciel, fake raid ou en vrai raid, par conséquent je ne sait pas quelle est la marche a suivre dans les document de gentoo. 2e point je pence avoir compris que je doit utiliser dmraid mais je n'est vu que des documents parlant de LVM2 donc voila je suis completement perdu si quelqu'un pourrait éclairé ma lanterne  :Smile: .

Peace niixa.

----------

## Magic Banana

Si c'était du RAID matériel tu le saurais (ne serait-ce que par son coût !). Le RAID semi-matériel (ou Fake RAID) n'a que des inconvénients (à commencer par celui de reposer sur des pilotes inexistants ou mal foutus pour GNU/Linux) par rapport à un RAID logiciel. Le RAID logiciel n'a, au niveau matériel, besoin de rien d'autre que d'une paire (ou moins) de disques durs.

----------

## guilc

Le RAID hard, ça coûte cher, et si c'est pas une vraie carte (type LSI à minima), c'est à jeter aux ordures, tout simplement. Idem pour les RAID pseudo-hard/pseudo-soft des cartes mères grand public : poubelle.

Je doute donc que ton portable ait du RAID hard crédible, donc première chose à faire, désactiver TOUT ce qui parle de RAID dans le BIOS du portable. Les ports SATA doivent être configurés en AHCI tout simple.

Une fois fait, tu fais du RAID software sous linux (mdadm).

Une doc par exemple là : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RAID/Software

Pour remplacer le RAID0 soft, LVM2 en stripping est aussi une bonne option qui donne des perfs équivalentes voire même un poil supérieures suivant la taille des stripes, la souplesse en plus.

----------

## niixa

Merci pour ses explication mais j'ai oublier de préciser que j'ai windows qui tourne sur le pc, je récapitule, dans le bios j'ai bien le choix entre RAID et AHCI et une 3e otpion que je ne me rappel pu, ensuite j'ai un second BIOS intel dédier au RAID(pour créé, suprimmer des volume raid), donc je voudrais installer linux sur un 2e volume raid que j'ai créé a l'aide du BIOS intel. Je pence que ce que je veux faire est plus claire maintenan?

----------

## guilc

Je suppose que la troisième option est JBOD...

Il semblerait que le RAID intel se gère en créant le volume dans le bios, puis en gérant le RAID sous linux via mdadm de manière classique (donc sans driver supplémentaire) : http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/imsm/sb/cs-020663.htm

C'est donc moins pire que les autres, puisqu'il semblerait qu'un pilote tiers ne soit pas nécessaire.

Mais à titre personnel, je ne fait absolument pas confiance à ce genre de mécanisme, et je continue à penser que tu devrais utiliser un simple et pur RAID soft avec le contrôleur configuré en AHCI... Tu auras beaucoup moins d'embrouilles en cas de souci...

----------

## niixa

merci guilc pour ce renseignement je vais me lancer dans l'install avec mdadm.

----------

## guilc

Accessoirement, ce portable, il va servir sur batterie ?

Parce que à mon avis, dans ce cas, tu ne devrais pas faire de RAID : en RAID0, tu vas certes gagner des perfs, mais solliciter en permanence les 2 disques, et donc réduire l'autonomie... Sans RAID, l'un des deux disques (celui qui n'a pas le système) pourra rester plus longtemps en hybernation, et donc moins consommer...

Enfin, après, tout dépend de l'objectif à atteindre !

----------

## niixa

non non il sert le plus souvent sur secteur je ne me sert que trés rarement de la batterie, si j'ai bien compri je créé mon volume raid sous le bios intel et je suis le procédure d'installation pour un raid logiciel?

----------

## kwenspc

 *niixa wrote:*   

> non non il sert le plus souvent sur secteur je ne me sert que trés rarement de la batterie, si j'ai bien compri je créé mon volume raid sous le bios intel et je suis le procédure d'installation pour un raid logiciel?

 

Non tu laisses tomber le pseudo raid du pc, donc tu touches à rien dans le bios. 

mdadm c'est l'outil pour créer tes arrays raid etc... tout se fait en console sous nux.

----------

## jaypeche

Salut,

Comme tu utilises Gentoo, je te conseille vivement cette très bonne documentation :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

Tu peux la suivre à la lettre sans aucun souçi ..

----------

